# Leaking Rena XP3



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I woke up to water inside my stand today.. I started freaking out.... I just went through a water problem :eek5: 

found that water was coming from the hole on the back of the motor housing where the power cord comes out. I took the motor head off and too it apart to find that it is totally sealed from the impeller. so the only thing could of been the orings for the quick disconnect. I took one off and went to home depot to match it up.. they had a pack of the exact same orings for 1.97. I put a little pipe dope (old mechanics trick) on the orings and put it back together.. no leaks all day today. 

so if you have a xp1 xp2 xp3 or xp4 that is leaking from there... just go to your local hardware store and replace them. there is 10 orings in the package for that price... I went ahead and changed the orings on the other filter as well... just a FYI thread.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

good to know


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

Mine did this the first time I powered it up! Quite frankly, I think the XP line of filters sucks. Now I'm also having problems with the impeller cover popping off. The tolerances on the plastic is pretty shoddy if you ask me--these are major problems for a unit that is only 4 months old and started acting up from the get-go. If the quick disconnect does not seat just right, you will get some leaking. Every time I clean my filter, I notice there is some leaking into the lid unit. When it is bad, you won't notice the water leaking out of the power cord hole until an hour later sometimes. Serves me right for believing the hype and switching allegiances (formerly a Eheim fanboy). What's more, Aquarium Pharm is now owned by Mars Fishcare--no one answering the phone, and as yet, no response to their contact form.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Mishmosh said:


> Quite frankly, I think the XP line of filters sucks.


With all of the negative threads lately I am beginning to come to the same conclusion. 



Mishmosh said:


> Now I'm also having problems with the impeller cover popping off.


These things just don't,(can't) happen with an Eheim.



Mishmosh said:


> these are major problems for a unit that is only 4 months old and started acting up from the get-go.


I would consider these major problems in a 4 year old filter.
. 



Mishmosh said:


> Serves me right for believing the hype and switching allegiances (formerly a Eheim fanboy).



You have been punished enough....Come back...



Mishmosh said:


> What's more, Aquarium Pharm is now owned by Mars Fishcare--no one answering the phone, and as yet, no response to their contact form.


Unfortunately,I have found this to be true for Eheim too.This just goes to show that we are basically on our own,so selecting a reliable filter is of the utmost importance.


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

lescarpentier said:


> You have been punished enough....Come back...


The more I think about it, the more buying a 2217 makes sense. I can't live my life constantly checking for flow, worried about whether or not the impeller cover has popped off. I'm telling you, coming home and seeing my water cloudy and all my shrimp swimming at the surface of the water--many in their death throes--was a horrific scene.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

My two xp3's are working perfectly fine 

Maybe the new ones are bad because i got mine like a year ago. I have never had any problems with it leaking and its easy to prime for me.

Then again, i have never tried an eheim but i dont have a tank to try it on


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

My xp2 leaked from that spot as well. I had to change the entire quick discount cause it wasnt fitting right. The filter was free so i cant complain LOL


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Rev2eight said:


> My xp2 leaked from that spot as well. I had to change the entire quick discount cause it wasnt fitting right. The filter was free so i cant complain LOL


and worth every penny! :icon_cool


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the older xp models had problems with the quick disconnects.. but the new ones are fine.. I think that I had the problem that I did with all the connecting and disconnecting that I had to do. examples

I had cleaned the filters prior to the 75 gallon purchase back in march.. I had the bacterial outbreak or parasite outbreak where I had to remove the carbon, then had to clean it and put the carbon back in. had the tank break and removed the filters. then set it back up only to find that my uv sterilizer wasn't working. had to disconnect again to replace it. so... I think will all the connecting and reconnecting caused it. no big deal.. only cost me 1.97 for new orings and good to go. I am happy with my xp3's.. they keep my tank clean and are quiet. they only cost me 120.00 shipped when I bought them brand new. the eheims are awesome filters.. but I think are way over priced. much to rich for my blood.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> the eheims are awesome filters.. but I think are way over priced. much to rich for my blood.


The Classics are actually cheaper than the Filstars,and they come with excellent media.

Instead of being over priced they are really a bargain.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

and how many media options can you use with the largest classic.. I see it is still 150.00. I don't see that it has as much flow either.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the ones that I see that are comparable to the xp3 are considerably more expensive


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> and how many media options can you use with the largest classic.. I see it is still 150.00. I don't see that it has as much flow either.


There are no limits to the media options of a classic.In addition,you would find that the actual flow of a 2217 is more than the XP3.They are $119.00 at Big Als.

No leaks either.:icon_wink


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I do believe that the eheims are the nicer filters.. I just can't afford them with as much other stuff I like to buy!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

do they have quick disconnects and don't have to be primed every time you disconnect them?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> do they have quick disconnects and don't have to be primed every time you disconnect them?


Yes,they are equipped with quick disconnects.After the first time,the only time that they would have to be primed is when you broke your siphon.This however is true with all filters.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I might have to look into one if my filters ever take a crap on me.. I hope not


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got a 2217 and 2213, have not hooked up the 2217 yet, but the 2213 was easy to do... I had to put my ear up to it to make sure it was running, it is soooooo quiet compared to my magnum 350... that thing sounds like a chain saw in comparison...

so far so good.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thats it, I've had it with everyone putting Ehims up on a pedastool... They arent gods gift to filters... I have read just as many horror stories with Ehim filters as I've heard about any other brand, and thier customer service isn't any better than any other company to boot. I've been an avid Fluval filter user for years, haven't had one single problem yet... and I'm sure someone will quote me with that statement since it ended in a yet... On that note, my first order of business tomarrow (today... I hate posting in the wee hours of the morning) will be to start the fluval pimp club... I may be the only member of that club, but I will wear my tag with pride...


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

When I first was looking for a filter.. I thought of buying fluval. I think I just liked the setup of the xp3 more and being a total noob I liked it. I have read good things about all 3 filters.. so to each his own. I agree with the eheim on a pedestal. I think that they are great filters... but again as I said.. for the really nice filters.. big bucks


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

I swear, filters and cars are something for which every person has a favorite. Although I have had bad luck with Fluvals, I do want to address something Les brought up earlier in regards to customer service. I have nothing but great things to say about the customer service I received from Hagen (Fluval). They were always very helpful and prompt to try and resolve my problems. Unfortunately, they were never able to get me a filter that wouldn't leak, but the service was top notch and I have no problem using other products from that company despite my bad experience with one of their products.

Just for the record, I have seen the effects of an Eheim classic draining a tank onto a nicely finished hardwood floor (my brother's), so when it comes to cannisters, there is always a risk of leaking regardless of the name on it.

Dave


----------



## AtlantaMFR (Apr 28, 2008)

I wasn't trying to put it on a pedistal, I was simply stating my experience. I have had a fluval as well and it was a great filter. Never had a rena.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Customer service is almost as important these days as the product itself!

I will vouch that I had to call API when I first bought my xp3 and they answered the phone promptly and were very courteous. 

I will say that Marineland Perfecto was extremely helpful when this issue happened to me last week with the tank bursting. They had me the replacement tank ready to go within an hr of the lfs opening and..... got me to their insurance company which already sent me a check for 488.00 for the fish.. and another 157.00 for the uv sterilizer.. they actually read the receipt wrong and are paying for some frozen brine shrimp and blood worms! I couldn't have asked for more.. other than it not to have happened in the first place!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

lescarpentier said:


> Yes,they are equipped with quick disconnects.After the first time,the only time that they would have to be primed is when you broke your siphon.This however is true with all filters.


Les you had better quit posting up your Ehfipropaganda! :icon_wink 

Im kinda pissed right now. You know how I was supposed to get a used 2213 used from someone off of craigslist. They checked it before they sent it and it wasnt working properly (good think their decent people and did that because if I would have recieved it in that condition Eheim and I wouldnt have got off on the ritht foot!)

So my chance to get one for my nano and try your modifications has fallen through again!

I will say I have had my rena's for a while and am super happy with them and their ease of use. I need top replace an o-ring at the bottom of the motor housing. After a couple of years of use with diy co2 plumbed into it I cant help but feel it is my fault that it prematurely wore out...

Where are the deals on the 2213's Les?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

CLEVEsports420 said:


> Thats it, I've had it with everyone putting Ehims up on a pedastool... They arent gods gift to filters... I have read just as many horror stories with Ehim filters as I've heard about any other brand,


I only put things where they belong,and if that is on a pedestal,that is where I will put them.However,only the Classics really belong there.Please post links to those horror stories that you mention,because I have not been able to find them.I have found 2 negative reports on the Rena Filstars in as many days though.



CLEVEsports420 said:


> I've been an avid Fluval filter user for years, haven't had one single problem yet...


What models? The 05 series? They are actually worse than the older models.I'm sorry,but I can't take any filter seriously that has an internal sponge pre filter.



DaveS said:


> Just for the record, I have seen the effects of an Eheim classic draining a tank onto a nicely finished hardwood floor (my brother's), so when it comes to cannisters, there is always a risk of leaking regardless of the name on it.


Most definitely user error.



bsmith782 said:


> Les you had better quit posting up your Ehfipropaganda! :icon_wink


Just trying to be helpful by spreading the good tidings.:wink:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Where are the deals on the 2213's Les?


I am replacing the 2213 on my 29 within the next couple weeks with a 2215. I will hook you up if you are interested.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> I only put things where they belong,and if that is on a pedestal,that is where I will put them.However,only the Classics really belong there.Please post links to those horror stories that you mention,because I have not been able to find them.I have found 2 negative reports on the Rena Filstars in as many days though.


:angryfire 

Ask and ye shall recieve:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/66970-fluval-pimp-club-registration-2.html#post614572


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> I am replacing the 2213 on my 29 within the next couple weeks with a 2215. I will hook you up if you are interested.


YGPM!!! roud:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow.. good to know that my FYI thead turned into a war zone! ps.. I gots your back Warren, OHIO!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Torpedobarb said:


> wow.. good to know that my FYI thead turned into a war zone! ps.. I gots your back Warren, OHIO!


It's what always happens. BTW, im a FORD MAN!!!


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool barb, at least someone cares about freedom of speech... I sent Was a PM requesting he unlock my thread, if he doesn't, I'm gonna start another pimp club using the same pimp numbers for previous users... So hang in there Fluval pimps, if they don't unlock our thread, I will start another, and hopefully we won't get sahut down... It just comes to show you, some people cant handle the truth!


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> It's what always happens. BTW, im a FORD MAN!!!


LOL, Chevy man here, don't worry tho, I wont flame ya! :icon_twis I really dont feel anything I said was out of line, I guess the truth hurts.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

CLEVEsports420 said:


> LOL, Chevy man here, don't worry tho, I wont flame ya! :icon_twis I really dont feel anything I said was out of line, I guess the truth hurts.


Im with ya. I sell cars so I can understand peoples allegiance to specific brands. It's like I tell my customers... If you don't like what I have just tell me, it doesnt hurt my feelings I didnt make it.


----------



## CLEVEsports420 (Apr 19, 2008)

I never said Eheims were bad filters... Did you hear me say anything directed at Eheim that didnt have factual information to back up what I said? The spirit of my post was just to crush the notion that Eheim filters are not by any means perfect, they are just as prone to malfunctions like any other!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I get it too... I said that eheim were awesome filters too.. but the thing is.. I don't go around looking for eheim problem threads or fluval problem threads to promote Rena xp models and say how much they are superior. It has always usually been a friendly debate.. but it can turn ugly from time to time.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Guys, this is getting out of hand. Thanks to the OP for posting his experience, but if the filter brand discussions continue we will start to hand out more than warnings.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

did I say something wrong? or inappropriate?


----------

